# New update sucking battery again



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Version 3.0.200639.0 sucking battery at about 1% per minute. Even plugged into wall charger only charging 1% every 5-7 minutes. Can only imagine trying to do a 4 hr route.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Amazon has the best developer team you can get for 100 rupees.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

All of the rupees were spent on developing Flex ID over the past 6 months.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh boy, fun times ahead.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

The 1% per minute thing is no joke. Went into the warehouse last night at 45%, left at 21%. Thought there was something wrong with my phone until I saw Flex was using 51%. Time to bring out the battery pack.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

....SMH!!!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok now that I've done a block....false alarm. Battery is the same as it's been since the fix update.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ok now that I've done a block....false alarm. Battery is the same as it's been since the fix update.


They fixed it Sat night. Must have turned something on/off). Made me log out and everything looked like it did before, then a few hrs later made me log out and it was back to the new look.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

I had Pokemon GO running in the background the last week and nearly careened through a group a school children from Taured Elementary and almost collided with a semi equipped with Lyft's experimental stealth-cloak but I am gaining a trainer level every day again. 

I must not have noticed any sort of substantial or exceptional strain on the power source for my professional communications device.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It was burning 1%/minute for me the other week as well. Of course my battery was 3 y/o with tons of abuse so I bought a new one and that fixed that issue.



...Also $12 diy 10 second swap, love this phone.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Also $12 diy 10 second swap, love this phone.


Which phone do you have?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DeathByFlex said:


> Which phone do you have?


Note 4.


----------

